# paper mache pumpkins.



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, here is my first attemp at paper mache. Also my first finish project of the year...about time i guess


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, those are cool! I really like the thorny one, nice job.:jol:


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love them


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are really cool..they have a lot of character.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are really cool! They look tons better than the store bought pumpkins.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, well two down and 98 to go. Don't worry you got lots of time, lol.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was a first try? Dang, dude... you've got a knack for it. You may have found Your Medium. They'll only get better from here.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks , i find Paper kind of long to do with all the drying time and so on but for sure i will tackle a few more project with it. Stolloween was a great inspiration for those.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job
the skin looks like pumpkin


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Love the horns and the mouth.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

They look great, samhayne!! Awesome 1st try! After seeing your's and stolloween's pumpkins, I might have to break down and give it a shot.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Those turned out really great, especially for a first attempt!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They both look GREAT!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are Awesome!!!


----------

